# Might be the worst blower ever made.



## Pythons37 (Nov 9, 2012)

This guy is optimistic about his selling price. I see no value in this.


Snowblower


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

One thing going for it....Pittsburgh Steelers Colors!!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

classiccat said:


> One thing going for it....Pittsburgh Steelers Colors!!


about the only positive it has going for it


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Guy hasn't heard of shear pins obviously!!!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Coby7 said:


> Guy hasn't heard of shear pins obviously!!!


 isn't that what you guys wives use to hold rollers in their hair


----------



## Ariens1976 (Jan 1, 2013)

Oh, we got a smart one in the gang haha


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

Funny it's description words consists of heavy duty, all steel,commercial/ rental duty,largest. Yet it is fairly new and out of commission.


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

His description is a copy / paste from the advertisement for the machine.
Does it have a 5" discharge chute or a 6" one


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

guilateen02 said:


> Funny it's description words consists of heavy duty, all steel,commercial/ rental duty,largest. Yet it is fairly new and out of commission.


They don't all come out of the box running great and operating well. There are lemons across the spectrum of manufacturers. I wouldn't buy one of these but if it is maintained well and not subjected to too heavy use it would probably get the job done. $1500 is nuts. Maybe $400 at most and then he'd have to deliver it, fill it w/gas. Have a couple qts. of good oil, new set of spare belts and spare drive disc.


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

Green and Gold.. then maybe I'd look at it (kidding.. no way would I even consider at that price)


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

micah68kj said:


> They don't all come out of the box running great and operating well. There are lemons across the spectrum of manufacturers. I wouldn't buy one of these but if it is maintained well and not subjected to too heavy use it would probably get the job done.


 i don't think you can use them at all without them breaking


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

That's only about one or two hundred less then what they sold for new.

This guy is selling one and it's not broken for $950 asking, and out on the east coast too !!

15 HP 36'' Stanley Commercial Snowblower

When Sears and the big box guys pull then from sales you know there was a problem.
I wonder where you go for parts or if you even can get parts ??

Interesting it's already had the coil and ignition switch replaced.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Probably figured out what a POS the machine is and is cutting his losses. And trying to minimize his losses with that asking price. Quite the optimist.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Coby7 said:


> Guy hasn't heard of shear pins obviously!!!


Read his description, Coby. He says it's the gears and not a shear pin.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

micah68kj said:


> Read his description, Coby. He says it's the gears and not a shear pin.


He also said he is not mechanically inclined, one side works and he THINKS it is the gears.


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 14, 2015)

These are selling at Lowe's for $1677


----------



## Mac (Jan 26, 2015)

Maybe a typo , not $1500 but should be $150 ??? that would be a good deal. if it was.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Mac said:


> Maybe a typo , not $1500 but should be $150 ??? that would be a good deal. if it was.


I dont think $150 would be a good deal..
why pay $150 for something that is worthless? 

Scot


----------



## Mac (Jan 26, 2015)

how is it worthless? it is just a shear pin most likely?
Edited....ok i looked at the ad again and yes the guy said its the gearbox and not the shear pin , so yes maybe not worth it.


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

I figured the "15HP" thing was a typo too, but 36" cut? OMG. No wonder it strips gears.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

micah68kj said:


> Read his description, Coby. He says it's the gears and not a shear pin.


Read his description micah68kj he says half the auger isn't turning.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

It isn't the gears if half the auger turns, or I lost my mind completely.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Mac said:


> how is it worthless?


From my view point the Stanley is worthless because I haven't come across anyone saying anything good about one they own and the people I've seen trying to fix one have problems finding parts.

In my mind I'd like to say it looks as good as any MTD, a fair homeowner grade unit but the threads don't support that.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Does anyone know who makes a Stanley? Is it a Chinese knock off. Is it MTD? If it is they usually have a Craftsman, Huskey et. al. that is pretty much an identical machine with different paint and decals. What brand of engine is on this?

IF this guy truly believes the gears are bad how can he seriously be asking that price.?

He is delusional. I wonder what he replaced it with?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHH come on now. that is one FINE MACHINE.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

Pythons37 said:


> This guy is optimistic about his selling price. I see no value in this.
> 
> 
> Snowblower


 
just think where it's made...
those Stanley blowers have a terrible reputation in the new machine reviews


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

Coby7 said:


> Read his description micah68kj he says half the auger isn't turning.


 sounds like broken shear bolts, or broken shaft ?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> Does anyone know who makes a Stanley? Is it a Chinese knock off. Is it MTD? If it is they usually have a Craftsman, Huskey et. al. that is pretty much an identical machine with different paint and decals. What brand of engine is on this?


It's a 100% Chinese machine. 
there are no identical machines from any of the US-based manufacturers.

Three major issues with these 100% Chinese machines:
1. They are junk when they are brand new.
2. parts are difficult to find.
3. the places you can buy them, costco, BJ's, etc, dont do service.

have a look at some other posts about Stanley snowblowers:

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...6058-new-stanley-36-commerical-two-stage.html

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...orum/7586-36-inch-stanley-already-broken.html

Amazon customer reviews of Stanley model..there is ONE 5-star review, from the manufacturer! 
and four 1-star reviews, from actual owners of the machine:
http://tinyurl.com/luf2c24



Scot


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

I have been keeping a running list of all the 100% Chinese brand names in another tread.
the list keeps growing!
you should never never never never never never buy one of these..
quote below is from this thread:

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...ssion/1364-made-usa-versus-made-china-14.html



sscotsman said:


> Updated list!
> the Chinese brand names are getting so numerous, I have now put them in alphabetical order!
> Below is copied and pasted from previous posts, with updated names:
> 
> ...


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

JET MOTO sounds like a water toy.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

DO THEY even use their own stuff.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

sscotsman said:


> It's a 100% Chinese machine.
> there are no identical machines from any of the US-based manufacturers.
> 
> Three major issues with these 100% Chinese machines:
> ...



well said Scot.
which begs the question, the $99 Harbor Freight Predator engines are also 100% Chinese made. Yet we have people "repowering" their vintage Ariens, Gilson, Craftsman, etc. blowers with Predator engines.

It should not be a new "repower" forum. It should be a "depower" forum.

My wife got me an ultrasonic cleaner from Harbor Freight for Christmas. I didn't even take it out of the box. She also got me a magnetic parts dish with a heavy rubber base. I opened the dish, and it filled the house with the smell of BURNING TIRES. I had to seal it back up in the pack with tape. Returned both items. Walked around the store with a store credit, looking for something to buy. That entire store reeks of cheap uncured rubber from China. It smells REALLY BAD. Lots of re-taped up boxes on the shelves of stuff that's being returned.

I still did not spend the store credit. Can't find anything. I may buy a couple gallons of Evapo Rust to clean parts in.

I don't need any screwdrivers that the handles melt when gas gets on them.....
That whole store reeks of cheap Chinese rubber that's not fully cured, you know that smell ?


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> DO THEY even use their own stuff.


 no they don't- they can't afford snowblowers, or cars, or a house. many of them live in factory housing huts, right at the factories. they make like $11/day ?
the greedy globalist corporations have utilized literal slave labor in China, to flood the USA with cheap consumer goods. this stuff ends up on the landfill or scrap yard in a year or two.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

sscotsman said:


> I have been keeping a running list of all the 100% Chinese brand names in another tread.
> the list keeps growing!
> you should never never never never never never buy one of these..
> quote below is from this thread:
> ...


 
add the Predator engine to your list.
it preys on common sense


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

yeah, Harbor freight is the worst..I dont think there is anything of quality in that store. I bought a small metal "caliper" there around 5 years ago, to keep in the car..like this:










(not the actual one I bought, just a random photo of something similar)

Its about 4 inches long..
It was $2 or $3..I wanted it to measure things for my G-gauge railroad..the first time I tried to use it, I noticed something odd..the measurements, inches on one side, centimeters on the other, were *wrong*! it was actually off by about half an inch..amazing. absolute junk all over that store. I havent been inside one in years, no reason to go there.

Scot


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

> which begs the question, the $99 Harbor Freight Predator engines are also 100% Chinese made. Yet we have people "repowering" their vintage Ariens, Gilson, Craftsman, etc. blowers with Predator engines.
> 
> It should not be a new "repower" forum. It should be a "depower" forum.


 If the Briggs and Tecusmeh engines would have ran well I would have kept them both. It is really hard to hate an engine that actually starts in 1 to 2 pulls of the recoil everytime and runs well.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Boy this is a funny thread about Harbor Freight. 

Just a quick story. My next door neighbor's wife is a COUPON SHOPPING NUT. Meaning that in a nice way. 

Well last summer Ken must have given me I do not know how many coupons from Harbor Freight to go in and get a free metal magnetic cup holder, a meter, tarps, head lamps and 3 1/2" LED flashlights. 

Well I finally got the courage to go in and get one of the free gifts. My dad and I stopped in last week together after test driving a car and he was just FLOORED on how we went in and got something for free and walked out.  

In all fairness, the LED flashlights do help in a pinch. How could you complain when you get it for free?  Anyway.........

I did walk by those (so called) repower engines. There would be no way in ****........ one of those would ever sit on my 1971 Ariens. I think my Ariens machine would be embarressed if I did that to her. 

If I am not mistaken, that 420 CC engine is almost a $400 bill. Here in Connecticut anyway. Then why not spend that kind of money on a better brand name engine? If we can call it that? 

My Briggs And Stratton was delivered to my door for a little bit more then that.

Absolutely..... NO DISRESPECT TO ANYONE HERE ON THE FORUM.......


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

If the Stanley Co is the same one that makes tools, and for a while doors, I have a good story. I bought a Stanley exterior door for my house about 15 or 20 years ago. and after a while [10 yrs ago] I needed a new door sweep. Long story short, none available ANYWHERE.
Sid


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Sid said:


> If the Stanley Co is the same one that makes tools, and for a while doors, I have a good story. I bought a Stanley exterior door for my house about 15 or 20 years ago. and after a while [10 yrs ago] I needed a new door sweep. Long story short, none available ANYWHERE.
> Sid


Yep, Stanley is one of those brand names that was once a well-respected and well known American brand name, but now is owned by a company that just leases out the name to someone else, who slaps the name on 100% Chinese made junk, then relies on the brand recognition to trick people into buying that junk.

Sometimes the Chinese manufacturers and their US accomplices just make up names that *sound* American, like "Chicago Tools", and put the name on 100% Chinese junk that never had a single thing to do with Chicago. its all a sad game.

Scot


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

sscotsman said:


> It's a 100% Chinese machine.
> there are no identical machines from any of the US-based manufacturers.
> 
> Three major issues with these 100% Chinese machines:
> ...


Scot that is a classic.....I could not stop laughing when I read that 5 star review from the manufacturer. That should not be a review post but a comment on a review post. Amazon should take it down. 

Companies ripping off consumers should get negative publicity and they should be embarrassed.

Sad how Stanley was a reputable manufacturers of tools right in Connecticut USA. Now it's name is mud.


----------



## whimsey (Oct 16, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> JET MOTO sounds like a water toy.


Or possibly something from the movie "Fifty Shades of Grey" .

Whimsey


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Don't go trash talkin' my Jet Moto !!

Best, I mean cheapest blower I could find and there are plenty of parts available from other Jet Moto owners who can't get parts to fix theirs.
It has a headlight so I can see what broke or isn't working each time I try to use it and it's almost Husky orange. Low price due to no dealer network that you need to pay for and they pass the savings from no warranty on to you too. Well, except for the 90 days on "emission parts". 

Jet Moto 22" Snow Blower from Motobuys.com

You might want to wait till they have the coupon for a free Stanley with each Jet Moto purchase.


----------



## FearlessFront (Aug 18, 2016)

greatwhitebuffalo said:


> well said Scot.
> which begs the question, the $99 Harbor Freight Predator engines are also 100% Chinese made. Yet we have people "repowering" their vintage Ariens, Gilson, Craftsman, etc. blowers with Predator engines.
> 
> It should not be a new "repower" forum. It should be a "depower" forum.
> ...


The Predator engine has proven itself to be a durable, great running engine with excellent power ratio at an unbeatable price. I've had mine on my 1971 Ariens Sno-Thro with the 32 wide bucket and it nearly doubled the power of the machine from the original Tecumseh H70, two years now, not one issue. Those engines have modification kits for racing, upgrades for even higher quality parts. Parts are easy to obtain and are cheap. For $99 bucks or less considering how well the engine performs and it's overall quality it is well worth buying and using for a re-power, especially if your on a budget. If I had $400 to spend, sure I would have put one of those NOS Tecumseh 8-10HP snowking engine's on, but I don't and at $99 even if it broke after a few years I could just go buy another one for $99 and sell all the good parts on the engine that failed, if it ever does on ebay. I have personal experience with them and they are great. Many people have, the Predator has grown to have an excellent reputation.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

FearlessFront said:


> The Predator engine has proven itself to be a durable, great running engine with excellent power ratio at an unbeatable price. I've had mine on my 1971 Ariens Sno-Thro with the 32 wide bucket and it nearly doubled the power of the machine from the original Tecumseh H70, two years now, not one issue. Those engines have modification kits for racing, upgrades for even higher quality parts. Parts are easy to obtain and are cheap. For $99 bucks or less considering how well the engine performs and it's overall quality it is well worth buying and using for a re-power, especially if your on a budget. If I had $400 to spend, sure I would have put one of those NOS Tecumseh 8-10HP snowking engine's on, but I don't and at $99 even if it broke after a few years I could just go buy another one for $99 and sell all the good parts on the engine that failed, if it ever does on ebay. I have personal experience with them and they are great. Many people have, the Predator has grown to have an excellent reputation.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bA0gD2O7iIE


 


Honda, which makes motorcycles and automobiles, produced a small affordable OHV engine for the consumer market back in the 1980's with the Honda Gx 240. L- Head or flat head engines as they are commonly know as are actually inferior to a well designed OHV engine because the valves are located inside the block and this forces the exhaust to make a 90 degree change indirection meaning they simply do not breath as well as newer OHV or OHC engines and they emit more unburned hydrocarbons than the more efficient OHV engines do. The only real advantage of a L-head engine is that they are *cheaper to make *since the head is just a combustion dome and it contains no moving parts and has simpler castings so it saved money for Tecumseh and Briggs. Tecumseh and Briggs mostly survived and flourished since they could make a small engine cheaper than most of the competition. Once Honda entered the competition Tecumseh was slow to respond with their own OHV engines and many of them were also plagued with quality control issues such as an ineffective compression release mechanism that caused the engines to kick back when pull started. A fix was to retard the timing by 2 degrees which eliminated the kickback by reducing the chance that the engine would fire before TDC. I own 2 Briggs engines on my lawnmowers and they continue to work well so I keep them. Just as the Honda did with the automobile market they did with the small engine market once they released their advanced OHV small engines. Both Tecumseh and Briggs were resting on their laurels and making the same old rather poor running L-Head engines for years. It's smart for a company to make inovations or someone else will introduce a better product and soon will be eating your lunch


----------

